# Is this normal? Swelling under chin?



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

See..all my horses have had it, lol. I thought it was just normal, so subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

My first line of thought would be a tooth abscess - I would get the vet out though, any issues with teeth/the jaw can seriously affect eating, which you may not notice at first but might cause them to loose weight.

If it is a tooth abscess my plan of action would be maybe antibiotics (if the vet recommends them), and hot towelling the abscess to help draw it out so it'll hopefully drain out. A mare I used to work with used to get recurrent tooth abscesses, and that was always our action plan with her.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't see it that clear but:

If she is working on a tooth abscess, put your nose into both nostrils and take a deep breath. Believe me, if there's any sort of infection in the mouth area the odor coming out of the nostrils will knock you over.

Do the same thing with the mouth but horses will also have an almost human sour smell to their breath if they're dealing with serious stomach issues. I learned that one when one of my horses developed hind gut ulcers. Soon as I got them under control, that sour odor went away.

It could also be from rubbing her jowels on herself from itching.

It could be a bite.

It could be early stages of Strangles, which will eventually beget green snot coming out of the nose.

Do you have a rectal thermometer to where you can take her temperature?

Or, in the end, it is best to call the vet


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions! it's good to hear a few possibilities
I will try to get the vet out soon


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

I smelt and it's normal. temp is also normal  
still will get a vet opinion tho
thanks again!


----------



## Draft lover (May 11, 2013)

Every horse I have ever had has been that way, maybe some more than others. Assuming she is still eating fine and there is no nasal discharge I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You said you just noticed it a few days ago. Does that mean that it just appeared then and it wasn't there before or does that mean that it's possible that it's always been there but you just now struck you as odd?

Oh, and don't feel like I'm implying that you didn't notice something possibly wrong, that's not the way I meant that. What I'm talking about is just something that has always been there but you finally notice it one day and it strikes you as odd. I've had that happen several times (ended up convinced that one of mine was coming down with strangles because the entire underside of his jaw is just flat like a box from his throatlatch all the way down to his chin. Since most horses have some concavity between their jowls, I thought he was swollen. Turns out he's always been that way, I just never noticed until that moment LOL).


----------



## snickersandme (Sep 24, 2008)

I just noticed it lol she may have had it before/always! I purchased her a few weeks ago but have been too busy to spend much quality time with her. I thought it was strange but have no way to know whether she has always had it...I'm surprised I didn't notice it when I was looking at buying her but it was probably there 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

In that case, I really don't think it's anything to worry about. Some horses do have a larger area there and if she's still perky, still eating well, and doesn't have a snotty nose or heat under her chin along there, then it's likely nothing.


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Normal.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Just like us humans, some have nice tight chins/throats and some have more "padding" to round things out a bit. Perfectly normal.


----------

